# Ross lake



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

Has anybody had a good day fishing at ross lake in the last couple years ? Just wish with all the fishing licence money the state gets they would put it in other lakes besides lake eire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

There's a LOT of big bass in there.Just a different lake for figuring out.That lake fishes best deep.Not real sure why but don't really care either.Just what I've found.Thinking outside the box will often reward you there.Not always,but it's worth it when it does.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> There's a LOT of big bass in there.Just a different lake for figuring out.That lake fishes best deep.Not real sure why but don't really care either.Just what I've found.Thinking outside the box will often reward you there.Not always,but it's worth it when it does.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 Maybe i'll try trolling the lake deep or go deep with spinners just want to fish closer to home more . Ross lake is only 10 minutes from my house but since the late 70's early 80's the lake has went to sh*t . Might be because its over polulated with grass carp . Could be why going deep is the answer with no grass around the banks . 
thanks


----------



## iceman71 (Jul 25, 2010)

We use to fish Ross back in the mid 80's, we would always do well fishing the evenings/nights worm fishing the cattails. Then move over to top water in the mornings and going deep too. We use to love fishing that Lake. It was my favorite for years. I haven't fished it for long time cause I stopped fishing. Now that I'm fishing again I'm looking to try my luck there again.


----------



## littleman (May 10, 2012)

iceman71 said:


> We use to fish Ross back in the mid 80's, we would always do well fishing the evenings/nights worm fishing the cattails. Then move over to top water in the mornings and going deep too. We use to love fishing that Lake. It was my favorite for years. I haven't fished it for long time cause I stopped fishing. Now that I'm fishing again I'm looking to try my luck there again.


 The lake has changed so much since the 80's . I always love that lake too grew up fishing there . But some whoever it was from the story I get they released way too many grass crap and they cleaned out all the grass . I can remember the shallow end was nothing but grass in the 80's and I caught many big bass on that end . Wish you luck I have better luck going right from the boat dock on same side of the dock. Just couple weeks ago I caught 2- 12inch crappies and couple maybe 9 inch bass an afew 6 inch channels .


----------

